# Dragon Age 2 corrupt autosave help



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, so I know this may not be the best place to post this, but most other, more official forums seem relatively dead as well, so I'm not sure if it's worth making an account on any of them to ask this.

So I've been holding off on playing Dragon Age 2 for quite some time now since I know the game got a lot of hate/disappointment. I also know the game had a lot of technical issues when it was first released, but I would have thought those would have been resolved my now. Alas, I'm only two hours into the game and my autosave feature seems to have stopped working.

To be precise, whenever it autosaves, it seems to get corrupt and will not let me save or load afterwards. It also tells me that ALL my save files "appear to be damaged and cannot be loaded" when I quit to the main menu and try to load from there, but when I restart the game, thankfully I can still load all my save files aside from the latest autosave, which is always corrupt.

I'm playing the game on the Xbox 360, and have the latest patch installed. The problem first occurred around the time I completed the companion-quest "The Way It Should Be". As soon as I paused the game after that, I noticed that the save/load features were greyed out.
The autosave didn't appear corrupt when I looked at in the harddrive, but I deleted it anyway, only to have the next autosave corrupt again when I loaded the game. And it keeps doing this, the autosave just keeps getting corrupt over and over, so I've had to disable autosaving in the options.

Thankfully manual saves still seem to work, but this has got me a bit worried about playing the game now. I don't want to get 20+ hours into the game, only to have even my manual saves start corrupting on me. Does anyone know if there is anyway to solve this issue, and/or if manual saves are liable to corruption as well?
Also, not sure if it makes any difference, but I also imported a save from Origins when I started the game, but I never had any issues with corrupt save files back in Origins. I don't believe I have any DLC installed either.

*TL;DR version:* My autosave feature on the Xbox 360 version of Dragon Age 2 doesn't work, it supposedly keeps getting corrupted everytime it saves, even after deleting the autosave from the harddrive twice. Any solutions and/or do manual saves commonly get corrupted as well?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I know the PS3 corrupts saves if you turn off the console while it is trying to auto save. Some games allow you to have multiple saves, which I what I always do given the option to. I have like 5 saves going at anytime.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 is a horrible game in many ways, and this is one of them... I'd go so far as to say it's an insult to the original. But anyway, you might try just turning them off altogether and learn to rely on your manual saves. I believe this issue has something to do with MotA and/or Legacy if I recall. Also, are you playing from disc or drive? I downloaded mine from the marketplace and I can't recall having this issue myself, though I have known too many people that did.

EDIT: this is for the PS3 but maybe it'll work for you. http://forum.bioware.com/topic/4806...rruption-on-ps3-after-all-this-time/#17232982


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm running the game from the disc, I brought it pre-owned, though the disc seems to be in excellent condition. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have any DLC on the disc, it did come with a code, but it had already been used.

I'm not sure if I'll continue playing this game anyway, as it is pretty boring compared to Origins. The manual saves are still working for the time being, but if my autosave can just randomly become corrupt and stop working, it's gotten me paranoid that it may happen to my manual saves as well later on in the game. I'm rotating between 5 saves to be on the safe side.


----------

